# I booted my old 486 today!



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Ha Ha !!
So I was looking for something to do and I decided to hook up the old 486 today. Oh man, It still has a clean install of Windows 3.1 on it, that I installed 3 years ago. It just looks so odd! Now being used to running Windows 2000 and XP, Windows 3.1 looks like a childs toy! History is so funny!


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

DJ Specs said:


> *Ha Ha !!
> So I was looking for something to do and I decided to hook up the old 486 today. Oh man, It still has a clean install of Windows 3.1 on it, that I installed 3 years ago. It just looks so odd! Now being used to running Windows 2000 and XP, Windows 3.1 looks like a childs toy! History is so funny!  *


What I think is worse, is we usually get one or two in a month that still has windows 3.11 on the machine. People don't wanna give up their 486's.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

.


----------



## JAMMAN (Apr 27, 2002)

Speak up, Speedo- we can't hear you!

I remember loading win95 on my 486 (original release was on 13 3.5 floppies) and being disappointed in how slowly it booted. Has anyone (for fun) loaded dos and win3.11 on lets say...... a p4? I wonder how fast it would boot. I swear my 486/133 was a little faster than my buddies pentium75. Then he bought a screamer- a p100. My 5 year old son's games won't run below p233. Thanks for the blast from the past.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

I wonder if anyone ever used a burner with 3.1

Do they make burner software for 3.1

Crap, Now I gotta go and see...


----------



## Valiant (Apr 21, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that I've seen generic burning software for DOS... I mean DOS! Anyway.. I have you beat.. I've got a Apple LC580... I don't quite remember the processor type because it was like 12 digits long, but anyway it was at 33Mhz in Apple terms, which translates to more in benchmarks, but still less than your 486. As a matter of fact I still have an AMD am486 DX2-66 processor in this old AT case that I came across a while ago. I think I'm going to drill a hole in the sucker and use it as a keychain, but I don't know... it's such a shame to do something like that to a beautiful piece of hardware. I also have some 256k sticks of RAM. any suggestions?


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2002)

This is weird

Sitting on my kitchen table is a Dell Advantage! Adventure 6066d

It's a 66 MHz. with 8 meg of ram. I had to reload 3.11 on there today for my neighbor.

Everthing still works like new just Slloooowwww.

Waiting for it to boot up is a riot. But it sure is quiet...LOL


----------



## Jason (Dec 30, 2001)

We got a 386 in the other day. The lady wanted us to load Windows XP on it. She got it from her neighbor for about $50. 

As for the memory sticks, I've seen people use them on keychains. I'm thinking of digging out some 72 pin sticks and give them to friends for that.


----------



## Rob (Apr 11, 2002)

I have a container of beads I use from time to time. You know, for those difficult mathematical calculations. lol


----------



## oldboy (May 31, 2002)

I bought an unused 286 motherboard in the box on Ebay for $10. Don't know if I'll ever get around to it, but building a machine from scratch using only hardware and software from the period (in this case I guess around 1988) sounded like fun.

Talking about running an old OS on a modern machine, sometime ago I had DOS 2.1 I had found at Goodwill or something. I still had a 5 1/4 floppy around (prior to DOS 3.3 did not support 3 1/2 floppies) and put it in want I had at the time, probably a P166 or so. It booted right up. Of course any command run (that did not need to access the floppy) was just instantaneous.


----------



## BELITD (Jul 19, 2002)

I booted up an old 286 a few weeks ago. The power supply burnt out!


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

LOL! How did you find this old post?


----------



## Pseudocyber (Sep 10, 2002)

Dang, I didn't realize it was so old! About as old as a ... 8088!


----------



## BELITD (Jul 19, 2002)

I was bored @work, looking for something different! Roll on Xmas!


----------

